# College basketball anyone?



## NugHeuser (Nov 28, 2017)

Who's your team? Who you watching, talk it up. 

Iowa hawkeye fan here. Currently watching the hawks and virginia tech, its a good one so far 28-27 Hawks


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Nole fan here. They are the late game on TBS tonight. Really, really need for them to play well.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2018)

My brackets already busted. Not sure how i fucked this one up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> My brackets already busted. Not sure how i fucked this one up.


I didn't even fill one out. The noles get in the big dance about half the time, and they lose in the first round about half of those games. But they are playing well now.

Although our ACC leading UVA is trying to do what no #1 seed has ever done before. Lose to a #16 seed.


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 27, 2018)

This is game playing very good, good basketball. I look one match on tv now my colleague-team winning.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 25, 2022)

Saint Peeters though?!?!? Holy shit!!!!


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Saint Peeters though?!?!? Holy shit!!!!


It was a fun run.

As a Nole fan, this year I'm reduced to thinking about all the money our program will get from other ACC teams going deep. It's really hard to root for the U, Dukie or the Tar Heels, but they are bringing home the bacon.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)

A good game last night. I was kind of rooting for the Jayhawks because of my anti tobacco road bias. It was a hell of a comeback.


----------

